
The SEC approves equity crowdfunding rules, which will go into effect next year - cjdulberger
http://fortune.com/2015/10/30/its-official-startups-can-soon-raise-money-from-your-grandma/
======
faloppad
Even more seed rounds, is it going to be used in the valley?

------
ChuckMcM
Prediction: Seed rounds will get crazy.

